# What gender are these?



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

A friend sold me 17 pullets a few weeks ago and now that they are getting older I'm seeing some are more advanced in growing their combs. Did he sell me a bunch of roosters? This chick starter is too expensive to be raising leghorn rooster.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The one in back looks roosterfish. But how old are they, breed, and can you get individual pics?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Apyl said:


> The one in back looks roosterfish. But how old are they, breed, and can you get individual pics?


Yes that black one does look fishy!!! Lol!


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

I was out cleaning cages and the more I look at these fellas I'm sure they be roosters. I separated the ones with large combs and came up with 9 of them. What can I do with 9 (8-10 week old) black leghorn roosters???? My wifi is down so I can't send a picture of them but there are 9 that look like the one in my first picture. My 18-20 week old white leghorns don't have that developed of a comb. Could I be wrong and these are hens? My daughter and husband think so.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Sounds like lots of winner winner chicken dinners!


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Sounds like lots of winner winner chicken dinners!


Sorry, we've been having internet troubles for a while. You know, trying to convince them it's their problem and they try to convince me it's my problem. It was theirs.
Anyway, would I get enough meat off leghorn roos to make it worth feeding them. We are going through feed like water and it's not cheap.
My husband didn't believe me they are roosters, he wanted to wait till they crowed. We put one on the ground Saturday and he went to challenging one of our old biddies right away. He's convinced now.


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

If its an older person ( just my experiences) they prolly meant roosters couse that's why a lot of them call them


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

rooless said:


> Sorry, we've been having internet troubles for a while. You know, trying to convince them it's their problem and they try to convince me it's my problem. It was theirs.
> Anyway, would I get enough meat off leghorn roos to make it worth feeding them. We are going through feed like water and it's not cheap.
> My husband didn't believe me they are roosters, he wanted to wait till they crowed. We put one on the ground Saturday and he went to challenging one of our old biddies right away. He's convinced now.


How old are they now? It may be worth taking them through another couple of weeks, if they are almost old enough to process. It's not like you are going to get back what you already have in them, not many people buy Roos in these parts.


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not real sure on their age. I'd guess around 10 weeks old. I thought about keeping one but I'm not too sure yet. I will have 16 fresh layers in about 10 weeks, so would I need two?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Well technically you don't "need" any if you will have 16 layers! You only need them if you want more chicks, and need them to protect and run your girls. I'd probably take them on to 16 weeks then process them, they may not be big, but you will at least get something out of them.


----------

